# Sometimes my dry cut saw saves the day.



## DPittman (May 9, 2022)

I don't use it alot but sometimes it's just the ticket.  I needed to cut a 1" slab of this short piece of 3" diameter round and there as no other way I old think of to get the job done safely.

The abrasive cut saw would have been a fail on that big of stuff, I couldn't figure out a decent way to hold the stock in the band saw  and I wasn't going to try to part it off on the lathe!  The dry cut saw cut it with no drama and left a nice finish.


----------

